# Need a logo release form



## SewShine (Jul 28, 2010)

I have been asked to digitize a company's logo for an employee. I am concerned that she doesn't own the logo rights, so I need a form for her company to sign releasing the logo for this work. I've tried Google, and didn't come up with anything specific. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Rebekah


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A simple letter will do, signed by a manager or officer of the company.

Let's not try to make it too difficult to do business with you.


----------

